# Solved: slow upload speed



## rlr (Nov 9, 2004)

I am using DSL to connect to the internet and a Gateway G6-450 Pentium II 450mhz computer with 160MB of RAM. I use Windows 98, IE 6 and Outlook Express. Download speed is about 415kbps but upload speed is only .8 to 2 kbps if that. I can receive emails and attachments just fine but can't send even the smallest attachment, only text messages. Web pages download very slow and sometimes don't load all the way. I also get GDI32.dll errors quite often. I can connect a different computer and everything works fine on it, so I know the problem is not with my DSL provider. Gateway tech support can not seem to help either. I have ran adaware and spybot s&d and removed spyware it has detected. I use a avast! antivirus and it does not detect any viruses. This just started a couple of months ago. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rlr (Nov 9, 2004)

rlr said:


> I am using DSL to connect to the internet and a Gateway G6-450 Pentium II 450mhz computer with 160MB of RAM. I use Windows 98, IE 6 and Outlook Express. Download speed is about 415kbps but upload speed is only .8 to 2 kbps if that. I can receive emails and attachments just fine but can't send even the smallest attachment, only text messages. Web pages download very slow and sometimes don't load all the way. I also get GDI32.dll errors quite often. I can connect a different computer and everything works fine on it, so I know the problem is not with my DSL provider. Gateway tech support can not seem to help either. I have ran adaware and spybot s&d and removed spyware it has detected. I use a avast! antivirus and it does not detect any viruses. This just started a couple of months ago. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Here's my hijackthis log if it helps.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 11:16:45 AM, on 11/11/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\POWERPANEL\UPSSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\POWERPANEL\UPSIO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AHEAD\INCD\INCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\RAM DEF XT\RAMDEF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THE HELPSPOT!\FAWGRD32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OLYMPUS\CAMEDIA MASTER 4.1\CM_CAMERA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THE HELPSPOT!\FA_GD32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THE HELPSPOT!\RTFIXM32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Provided by Microsoft Corporation
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TIPS] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\tips\mouse\tips.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RAMDef] C:\Program Files\RAM Def XT\ramdef.exe -tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [avast!] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [V128IID] Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\v128iitw.dll,STB_InitTweak
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [UPS service] C:\PowerPanel\upssrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - Startup: Windows Guardian.lnk = C:\Program Files\the HelpSpot!\Fawgrd32.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: CAMEDIA Master.lnk = C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\CAMEDIA Master 4.1\CM_camera.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {93CEA8A4-6059-4E0B-ADDD-73848153DD5E} (CWebLaunchCtl Object) - http://gateway.cf1live.com/eSupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = ccrtc.com


----------



## rlr (Nov 9, 2004)

Still needing help. Any suggestions?



rlr said:


> Here's my hijackthis log if it helps.
> 
> Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
> Scan saved at 11:16:45 AM, on 11/11/04
> ...


----------



## rlr (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's a new hijackthis log. I've done some tweaking on my own since I haven't received any other suggestions. I've been able to get my system resources from 60% up to 83% but am still having my original problems sending emails and my upload speed is virtually nonexistant while my download speed still seems fine(about 415kbps). The hijackthis log analyzer doen't show anything "nasty". Help....anyone?

Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 2:52:38 PM, on 11/17/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALWIL SOFTWARE\AVAST4\ASHSERV.EXE
C:\POWERPANEL\UPSSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\POWERPANEL\UPSIO.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\POINT32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AHEAD\INCD\INCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\RAM DEF XT\RAMDEF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THE HELPSPOT!\FAWGRD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THE HELPSPOT!\FA_GD32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THE HELPSPOT!\RTFIXM32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Provided by Microsoft Corporation
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RAMDef] C:\Program Files\RAM Def XT\ramdef.exe -tray
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [avast!] C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [V128IID] Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\v128iitw.dll,STB_InitTweak
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [UPS service] C:\PowerPanel\upssrv.exe
O4 - Startup: Windows Guardian.lnk = C:\Program Files\the HelpSpot!\Fawgrd32.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {93CEA8A4-6059-4E0B-ADDD-73848153DD5E} (CWebLaunchCtl Object) - http://gateway.cf1live.com/eSupport/static/weblaunch/weblaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = ccrtc.com


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bump


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Hi, rlr!

Regarding your GDI32.dll error, take a look at http://www.generation.net/~hleboeuf/ergdi.htm and it may be part of the problem with your slow upload time.

How are you connected to the DSL modem? Directly via USB port or through a router/hub? Since you said another computer runs fine when connected to the DSL line: If you are connected to the DSL modem by USB, then it may be the USB port causing the problem or if by router, then it may be the ethernet jack that's causing the problem.

As for the HiJack log ... The people with experience reading it usually go to the Security forum and look for "HiJack log" or something in the header, which is probably why it has not been read. (Hint, hint  Just a friendly tip...)

Edit: If the USB port is the issue, then you may need to install a USB PCI card into it, but your computer is pretty old, so you will probably need to look for a USB 1.0 PCI card. Same goes if it's the ethernet jack -- you'll have to purchase an ethernet PCI card.

Edit2: You can always test the USB port if you have another one on the computer and switch the modem onto that one. If that doesn't work, then try a PCI card.


----------



## rlr (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reply shadowcat. I am not going through a router/hub. I am connected directly to the DSL modem from a Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter. When I try the other computer I just unplug my desktop's patch cord from the DSL modem and plug in the laptop's patch cord to the DSL modem and the laptop works fine. The laptop is a bit newer though(Pentium III running Windows 2000). I didn't see anything on the generation.net site that looked like it pertained to my problem either. I've been on DSL for over a year now and this computer had been working fine with upload speeds in the >200kbps range until a few months ago. I'll post a hijackthis log in the security forum as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Post a link to this thread also when you post the log in the security forum and then post a link here to that thread.


----------



## rlr (Nov 9, 2004)

I think I have solved my upload problem but still have questions if any one can help. The problem seemed to be with my Linksys LNE100TX(v5) Fast Ethernet Adapter that I use to connect to the internet. I changed the media type setting from "autosense" to "10baseT half duplex" and now I am getting upload speeds above 200kbps(much, much better!). However, the Linksys site says that this indicates that I have an IRQ conflict. When I check the IRQ settings I see the Linksys LNE100TX, ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering and SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus all 3 sharing the same setting. I know it's OK for the first 2 but what is the last one, SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus? Also, is changing to 10baseT half duplex going to slow down my DSL connection? I've noticed my download speed has gone from around 415kbps to 350kbps.

Thanks.


----------

